# how long after eating does it take you to realize you ate something you shouldn't have



## fuhugwagads (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm still in the discovery stage of finding what I can and cannot eat. So far I've determined I can't have milk, eggs, and any fried or greasy foods. Also had a grilled chicken salad from zaxby's today and I can usually have chicken but I had diarrhea two hours later. Which I've found is usually the time it takes me after a meal for me to realize I can't handle eating it. Should I attribute the diarrhea to the salad?I'm gonna assume I can't have ANYTHING, from a fast food restaurant. Because I can eat salad with ranch and chicken from the grocery store all the time without any issues. Here's another possibility I ate until I was full. I haven't done that for a couple weeks, could that have stressed my digestive system? Today was also very stressful, when I get really stressed and upset I notice a strange feeling in my stomach almost like I'm hungry. I had a breakdown a couple weeks back and had horrible diarrhea later that day. Anybody else have stress triggered symptoms?


----------



## azgirl (May 28, 2011)

I too am still in the discovery phase of what I can and can not eat. I have read so many things about what I CAN'T have...but I wish I could find a list of what I CAN have.Fast food is pretty much always a no no for me....and it hits me almost immediately. Of course, greasy and fatty foods.I have about an hour commute each day to and from work....on bad weeks, I'll have to stop 2 or 3 times because the anxiety makes me feel like I need to go to the bathroom! It's horrible! I think eating several very small meals helps me alot more so than eating large meals at any point....HOpe you get things figured out....I know how frustrating it is!


----------



## fuhugwagads (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I was eating smaller meals before and I think my digestive system got used to not having to deal with so much and overreacted. I know I'm not getting enough nutrition though because I'm not eating more frequent smaller meals just small meals. And I'm 6'1'' and 140 lbs, it's hard when your on the fodmap though. I'm slowly giving in more and more because I feel like I'm starving myself. I weighed 150 when I started the diet.


----------



## Bulbie (Sep 13, 2011)

It usually takes me 30 minutes to an hour to realise I ate something I shouldn't have. Bad foods for me are greasy and fatty foods, cream, cheese, eggs, and milk so far though I can usually get away with milk if I have the ultra low fat stuff and not too much of it.


----------



## chris23usa (Sep 15, 2011)

For me with most foods I notice it almost immediately, My stomach will begin to grumble if it wasn't good for me. Prime example would be kfc chicken. I LOVE there chicken but its nearly impossible for me to eat it without feeling the urge to use the bathroom or purge right afterwards. My stomach cannot handle it at ALL. I'm now trying to find a diet that works for me because i typically starve myself all together and literally eat nothing. Which just makes it worse but i feel whats the point of eating if im either feeling the need to purge it up or i literally go to the bathroom directly after eating. its as if it doesn't even have time to settle before its getting let out. I do also have extreme anxiety and alot of stress which of course doesn't help at all. So i take a medication for the anxiety when its bad. I just feel so lethargic all the time. A big big mess and don't really know how to go on one of these Ibs type diets because every diet I have seen pretty much gets rid of everything i eat or involves foods iv never heard of before or do not like.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

SDog,Please name products on the board, as sales people who cannot post ads here use the 'email me for info' or 'contact me' tactic to try to avoid the ban on advertisements. If you name the products you personally use, people can find their own distributor and will not feel pressured to sign on with you, if you are selling these items rather than just buying them at a store.


----------



## Sugatree87 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have a rule; if I go 2 hours symptom free, then I am in the clear. And yeah, I found that out too; you can't eat anything from a fast food place (or even some restaurants), but make it from scratch at home, and you open up your eating possibilities a little more. Once a month, I can even eat something fried if I make it at home.


----------



## angepange (Oct 7, 2011)

I bloat after about five minutes. Im also struggling to find anything I CAN eat! Today I had a gluten free salad wrap with hummus and swelled severely. I have no idea what was the cause! I now realise I can't have beans, which I love and rely on as a vegan. Its going to be a long road but im sure eventually we will figure it out! Best of luck.


----------



## InControl (Oct 11, 2011)

fuhugwagads said:


> I'm still in the discovery stage of finding what I can and cannot eat. So far I've determined I can't have milk, eggs, and any fried or greasy foods. Also had a grilled chicken salad from zaxby's today and I can usually have chicken but I had diarrhea two hours later. Which I've found is usually the time it takes me after a meal for me to realize I can't handle eating it. Should I attribute the diarrhea to the salad?I'm gonna assume I can't have ANYTHING, from a fast food restaurant. Because I can eat salad with ranch and chicken from the grocery store all the time without any issues. Here's another possibility I ate until I was full. I haven't done that for a couple weeks, could that have stressed my digestive system? Today was also very stressful, when I get really stressed and upset I notice a strange feeling in my stomach almost like I'm hungry. I had a breakdown a couple weeks back and had horrible diarrhea later that day. Anybody else have stress triggered symptoms?


Are you keeping a food journal? It could take between 30 minutes to a few hours before the effects hit you, depending on what you've eaten, and how intolerant you may be to it.


----------



## InControl (Oct 11, 2011)

fuhugwagads said:


> I'm still in the discovery stage of finding what I can and cannot eat. So far I've determined I can't have milk, eggs, and any fried or greasy foods. Also had a grilled chicken salad from zaxby's today and I can usually have chicken but I had diarrhea two hours later. Which I've found is usually the time it takes me after a meal for me to realize I can't handle eating it. Should I attribute the diarrhea to the salad?I'm gonna assume I can't have ANYTHING, from a fast food restaurant. Because I can eat salad with ranch and chicken from the grocery store all the time without any issues. Here's another possibility I ate until I was full. I haven't done that for a couple weeks, could that have stressed my digestive system? Today was also very stressful, when I get really stressed and upset I notice a strange feeling in my stomach almost like I'm hungry. I had a breakdown a couple weeks back and had horrible diarrhea later that day. Anybody else have stress triggered symptoms?


Also, if you are combining foods improperly that will wreak havoc on your gut by creating gas, pain, cramping, even diarrhea and constipation and bleeding sometimes too.I would suggest you look into a good food combining program. If you want I can give you a link to an easy one to follow, but I don't know if they allow links on this forum.


----------

